# brute timing chain help



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a ticking noise coming from the left side of my motor. I think that it the timing chains. i pulld the tensioner on the rear cyclinder thats were the sound seems to be coming from and its bottomd out. Surely the chains arent wore out at only 394 miles. What are yalls thoughts that it might can be? 
Thanks 
Cody


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a sound clip that i took with my fone but cant figure out how to put it on here. I can send it in a txt if someone can put it on here.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

bad tensioner, swap front to back. if that does not change then pull the cam cover and see if the plastic guides are correct.


----------



## blackd650brute (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks for the tip. I pulld the tensioner off the front cyclinder of my bad motor and put it in and the ticking and rattling noise went away.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man why did i think to try that.
i sho will. i have that dang noise too.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

were all it the "ticking" time bomb club together. Glad I could help


----------



## nathangunn28 (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone have a picture either from your bike or from the manaul of where and how to get the tensioner out to switch? I have done a complete check of everywhere to locate what may be rattling with no luck while i have been playing with the jets and am gonna try to get in and check the tensioners before i button it back up again. Not sure where to even begin to find them or if any special tools are needed that cannot be improvised for. Thanks
Also can you just pull them of, clean them up and reinstall or this a wasted effort


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

mine was actually the intermediate timing chain for the cams.


----------

